# Nos le parecemos > Parecemos a él



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una pregunta sobre este texto:

Nos parecemos a Dios. Pero si Él dice que nos le parecemos, entonces es cierto.

Que yo sepa es también posible:
Pero si Él dice que nos parecemos a él, entonces es cierto.

¿Es verdad?

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Bocha

nos Le parecemos=nos parecemos a Él


----------



## samlj

Nos le parecemos no es correcto. Por lo menos yo creo que no. Sí que lo es nos parecemos a él.


----------



## Dudu678

samlj said:


> Nos le parecemos no es correcto. Por lo menos yo creo que no. Sí que lo es nos parecemos a él.


Hace poco se ha tratado el tema, y cada uno ha dado sus versiones. Yo no me atrevo a afirmar o negar nada de forma categórica, así que me limitaré a mi impresión personal:

_Nos le parecemos _me suena mal, feo, incómodo, raro. Yo siempre diría _nos parecemos a él_, puesto que lo interpreto como complemento de régimen o suplemento, pero no indirecto.


----------



## samlj

De hecho, ahora que lo dices, creo que el verbo "parecerse a" se considera siempre suplemento o coplemento de régimen, así que según eso "nos le parecemos" no es correcto.


----------



## ampurdan

El problema es que sí se dice "te le pareces". Pero tu explicación, samlj, es bastante convincente.

Lo único que he encontrado, de momento, es esta explicación del DPD: "En forma pronominal significa ‘asemejarse’ y se emplea, bien con sujeto plural o coordinado, en construcción recíproca, bien con un complemento precedido de _a_".

Por cierto, "nos le" me suena a Siglo de Oro. No sé por qué razón. Quizá porque es una forma de leísmo no admitido en frases como "nos le dio"...


----------



## neal41

Por lo general los pronombres tónicos con 'a' (a mí, a ti, a él, a ella, a nosotros(as), a vosotros(as), a ellos, a ellas) no se usan solos. No se dice *'Vi a ella.' sino 'La vi a ella.' He encontrado una regla en _A Textbook of Modern Spanish_ de Ramsey y Spaulding que describe dos casos en que estas formas sí se usan sin un pronombre átono. El primero es el siguiente:

1) Cuando el objeto directo es un pronombre reflexivo y el objeto indirecto es cualquier otro pronombre, éste en muchos casos tiene la forma tónica.

Me he ofrecido a él como guía.
Se recomienda a ellos.
Se dirige a mí. (_o_ Se me dirige.)
Se ha presentado a nosotros (_o_ se nos ha presentado) en un estado deplorable de embriaguez.

El segundo caso es

2) Cuando el objeto directo de un verbo es un pronombre de primera persona o de segunda persona, el objeto indirecto, si es un pronombre, por lo general tiene la forma tónica.

Me han recomendado a Ud.
¿Por qué te han enviado a mí?
Vuestro general os ha entregado a nosotros.

Las dos reglas se aplican al caso de 'nos le parecemos'.  

¿Hay casos en que la combinación 'nos le' es plenamente aceptable? ¿Si soy esclavo en un grupo que se entrega a un dueño nuevo, puedo decir

Nos le entregaron ayer.

Como siempre, favor de corregir los errores.


----------



## Dudu678

neal41 said:


> ¿Hay casos en que la combinación 'nos le' es plenamente aceptable? ¿Si soy esclavo en un grupo que se entrega a un dueño nuevo, puedo decir
> 
> Nos le entregaron ayer.


Me gusta lo que has explicado, parece tener coherencia y en principio se ajusta bastante bien a lo que yo pienso.

Como ya he dicho en otros hilos, a mí

_Nos le entregaron ayer_

me suena muy raro, y la única interpretación que puedo hacer yo es que se trata de un caso de leísmo en el que realmente se quería decir

_Nos lo entregaron ayer._


----------



## Bocha

¿También os parecen incorrectos?

me le parezco
te le pareces
se le parece

os le parecéis (éste a mí me parece rarísimo, pero yo nunca uso esta persona, excepto en la pregunta que introduce este post)
se le parecen


----------



## xOoeL

A mí no (pero esto ya se sabe de otros hilos).

Alguno te dirá que sí, que los suplementos no se pueden "pronominalizar", pero seguro que todos han dicho "¡Ay, qué mono tu bebé! Se le parece a su padre en lo XXX que es..." (o similares).  También se dice sin "le", claro.


----------



## Dudu678

Bocha said:


> ¿También os parecen incorrectos?



_Se le parece/parecen_ son los únicos que me suenan un poco menos raros. como ya he dicho, este tema ya se ha tratado y después de varias páginas no saqué nada en claro. A ver si esta vez hay suerte...


----------



## Pitt

neal41 said:


> Por lo general los pronombres tónicos con 'a' (a mí, a ti, a él, a ella, a nosotros(as), a vosotros(as), a ellos, a ellas) no se usan solos. No se dice *'Vi a ella.' sino 'La vi a ella.' He encontrado una regla en _A Textbook of Modern Spanish_ de Ramsey y Spaulding que describe dos casos en que estas formas sí se usan sin un pronombre átono. El primero es el siguiente:
> 
> 1) Cuando el objeto directo es un pronombre reflexivo y el objeto indirecto es cualquier otro pronombre, éste en muchos casos tiene la forma tónica.
> 
> Me he ofrecido a él como guía.
> ...


----------



## Pitt

neal41 said:


> Por lo general los pronombres tónicos con 'a' (a mí, a ti, a él, a ella, a nosotros(as), a vosotros(as), a ellos, a ellas) no se usan solos. No se dice *'Vi a ella.' sino 'La vi a ella.' He encontrado una regla en _A Textbook of Modern Spanish_ de Ramsey y Spaulding que describe dos casos en que estas formas sí se usan sin un pronombre átono. El primero es el siguiente:
> 
> 1) Cuando el objeto directo es un pronombre reflexivo y el objeto indirecto es cualquier otro pronombre, éste en muchos casos tiene la forma tónica.
> 
> Me he ofrecido a él como guía.
> Se recomienda a ellos.
> Se dirige a mí. (_o_ Se me dirige.)
> Se ha presentado a nosotros (_o_ se nos ha presentado) en un estado deplorable de embriaguez.
> 
> El segundo caso es
> 
> 2) Cuando el objeto directo de un verbo es un pronombre de primera persona o de segunda persona, el objeto indirecto, si es un pronombre, por lo general tiene la forma tónica.
> 
> Me han recomendado a Ud.
> ¿Por qué te han enviado a mí?
> Vuestro general os ha entregado a nosotros.
> 
> Las dos reglas se aplican al caso de 'nos le parecemos'.
> 
> ¿Hay casos en que la combinación 'nos le' es plenamente aceptable? ¿Si soy esclavo en un grupo que se entrega a un dueño nuevo, puedo decir
> 
> Nos le entregaron ayer.
> 
> Como siempre, favor de corregir los errores.


 
Si he entendido bien en combinación con un pronombre reflexivo (p.ej.: me) se puede usar el pronombre tónico (p.ej.: a él) solo, quiere decir sin el correspondiente pronombre átono (le).

Me he ofrecido a él [C.I.] como guía >
Me le [C.I.] he ofrecido.

¿Se puede considerar "a él / le" como C.I. ?


----------



## neal41

Según Butt y Benjamin (_A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_) el orden invariable de los pronombres, si hay 2 o más, es

1) se
2) te/os
3) me/nos
4) le/lo/la/les/los/las

Muchas combinaciones son posibles. El ejemplo mío, "Nos le entregaron ayer." obedece la regla de orden, pero es anormal en el sentido de que el objeto directo va primero y el objeto indirecto lo sigue. Casi siempre es al revés -- el objeto directo va segundo. Tal vez se rechace el ejemplo por razón de esa anormalidad. Parece que Dudu678 lo rechaza. Se supone que *"Le nos entregaron ayer." es imposible.

Creo que leí por algún lado que ciertas combinaciones no se usan. Tal vez sea 'nos le' una de ellas. Una situación análoga existe en relación con ciertos verbos, por ejemplo, 'abolir'. Sólo se usan las formas en que la terminación comienza con '-i' (aboliendo, abolía, abolí, abolid, etc.)

¿Cuál es el otro hilo en que se trató este tema?


----------



## Bocha

neal41 said:


> Una situación análoga existe en relación con ciertos verbos, por ejemplo, 'abolir'. Sólo se usan las formas en que la terminación comienza con '-i' (aboliendo, abolía, abolí, abolid, etc.)


 
Bueno esto ya cambió.

*abolir*. ‘Derogar [una ley, precepto o costumbre]’. *Aunque tradicionalmente se ha considerado verbo defectivo*, ya que solían usarse solo las formas cuya desinencia empieza por _i,_ hoy se documentan, y se consideran válidas, el resto de las formas de la conjugación: _«Se abole la pena de muerte»_ (VV. AA. _Grupo_ [Esp. 2001]); _«Los nuevos poderes abolen la soledad por decreto»_ (Paz _Laberinto_ [Méx. 1950-59]). Como se ve en los ejemplos, es verbo regular: _abolo, aboles, _etc., 

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## neal41

Bocha said:


> Bueno esto ya cambió.
> 
> *abolir*. ‘Derogar [una ley, precepto o costumbre]’. *Aunque tradicionalmente se ha considerado verbo defectivo*, ya que solían usarse solo las formas cuya desinencia empieza por _i,_ hoy se documentan, y se consideran válidas, el resto de las formas de la conjugación: _«Se abole la pena de muerte»_ (VV. AA. _Grupo_ [Esp. 2001]); _«Los nuevos poderes abolen la soledad por decreto»_ (Paz _Laberinto_ [Méx. 1950-59]). Como se ve en los ejemplos, es verbo regular: _abolo, aboles, _etc.,
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Gracias por haberme corregido la opinión equivocada que tenía acerca de 'abolir'.  Lo mencioné solamente como ejemplo para señalar que ciertas formas teóricamente posibles en realidad no se usan o casi no se usan.  Tal vez 'nos le' sea una de tales formas.


----------



## Dudu678

neal41 said:


> ¿Cuál es el otro hilo en que se trató este tema?



Este:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=275047


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que estamos confundiendo los temas.

En el hilo que citas, Dudu, se trataba de la acumulación de los pronombres de complemento directo e indirecto.

En "parecerse a alguien", ese "a alguien" no es un complemento indirecto, es un complemento regido o de régimen. "Parecerse a" es como "remitirse a", "acostumbrarse a", "preferir algo a otra cosa".


----------



## Dudu678

ampurdan said:


> Creo que estamos confundiendo los temas.


Sí... y no. Voy a ver si me sale bien el ejercicio de citas:



Pitt said:


> Me he ofrecido a él [C.I.] como guía >
> Me le [C.I.] he ofrecido.
> ¿Se puede considerar "a él / le" como C.I. ?



Yo ya dije:



Dudu678 said:


> Yo siempre diría _nos parecemos a él_, puesto que lo interpreto como complemento de régimen o suplemento, pero no indirecto.



Además, en ese hilo también se habla sobre si la diferencia puede ser debida a considerarlo de régimen o no. Yo creo que sí tiene que ver. Pero tú mandas.


----------



## neal41

ampurdan said:


> Creo que estamos confundiendo los temas.
> 
> En el hilo que citas, Dudu, se trataba de la acumulación de los pronombres de complemento directo e indirecto.
> 
> En "parecerse a alguien", ese "a alguien" no es un complemento indirecto, es un complemento regido o de régimen. "Parecerse a" es como "remitirse a", "acostumbrarse a", "preferir algo a otra cosa".



Las dos reglas que cité y también el otro hilo hablan de otro caso (un pronombre de complemento directo y otro de complemento indirecto, como dices).  Pero en ese caso como el en caso de un complemento de régimen hay varias combinaciones de pronombres, y es razonable que la misma regla se aplique, acerca de cuáles son aceptables y cuáles no.

En todo caso, el otro hilo me prestó ayuda.  Gracias, Dudu.


----------



## Pitt

neal41 said:


> Por lo general los pronombres tónicos con 'a' (a mí, a ti, a él, a ella, a nosotros(as), a vosotros(as), a ellos, a ellas) no se usan solos. No se dice *'Vi a ella.' sino 'La vi a ella.' He encontrado una regla en _A Textbook of Modern Spanish_ de Ramsey y Spaulding que describe dos casos en que estas formas sí se usan sin un pronombre átono. El primero es el siguiente:
> 
> Cuando el objeto directo es un pronombre reflexivo y el objeto indirecto es cualquier otro pronombre, éste en muchos casos tiene la forma tónica.
> 
> Me he ofrecido a él como guía.


 
Según esta aclaración a él es un complemento indirecto [C.I.].

Me [C.D.] he ofrecido a él [C.I.] como guía.


----------



## Agustín.traductor

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una pregunta sobre este texto:
> 
> Nos parecemos a Dios. Pero si Él dice que nos le parecemos, entonces es cierto.
> 
> Que yo sepa es también posible:
> Pero si Él dice que nos parecemos a él, entonces es cierto.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos


 

En vez de decir "nos parecemos a Él", yo diría "somos semejantes a Él".


----------



## neal41

Pitt said:


> Esta aclaración me confunde. En mi opinión a él es un complemento de régimen (C.R.), no un C.I.
> 
> Me [C.D.] he ofrecido a él [C.R.] como guía.



Considera

Le ofrecí cinco dólares a Juan como estímulo (para que hiciera algo).
I offered John five dollars as an enticement (to do something).

En inglés yo diría que 'five dollars' es complemento directo y que 'John' es complemento indirecto, y por eso en español digo que 'cinco dólares' es complemento directo y que 'Juan' es complemento indirecto.  En "Me he ofrecido a él como guía.", 'me' <--> 'cinco dólares' y 'él' <--> 'Juan'.

No soy ningún perito en lo que es un complemento de régimen, pero me parece probable que 'él' en 'nos parecemos a él' sea complemento de régimen.  La cuestión acerca de cuáles combinaciones de pronombres son aceptables es probablemente lo mismo en los dos casos.


----------



## Dudu678

El DPD (c) RAE dice:



> En forma pronominal significa ‘asemejarse’ y se emplea, bien con sujeto plural o coordinado, en construcción recíproca, bien con un complemento precedido de _a._



No deja claro que sea de régimen, pero tampoco afirma que sea indirecto.


----------



## Pitt

neal41 said:


> Por lo general los pronombres tónicos con 'a' (a mí, a ti, a él, a ella, a nosotros(as), a vosotros(as), a ellos, a ellas) no se usan solos. No se dice *'Vi a ella.' sino 'La vi a ella.' He encontrado una regla en _A Textbook of Modern Spanish_ de Ramsey y Spaulding que describe dos casos en que estas formas sí se usan sin un pronombre átono. El primero es el siguiente:
> 
> Cuando el objeto directo es un pronombre reflexivo y el objeto indirecto es cualquier otro pronombre, éste en muchos casos tiene la forma tónica.
> 
> Me he ofrecido a él como guía.


 
Esta aclaración me parece muy interesante. Para poder analizar esta construcción me gustaria saber la traducción al inglés:

Me he ofrecido a él como guía = ??

Thanks for helping me.


----------



## ampurdan

Me he ofrecido a él como guía: I've offered to act as a guide for him.


----------



## neal41

Pitt said:


> Esta aclaración me parece muy interesante. Para poder analizar esta construcción me gustaria saber la traducción al inglés:
> 
> Me he ofrecido a él como guía = ??



Palabra por palabra:

I have offered myself to him as a guide.

I/myself <--> yo/me


----------



## Pitt

Las construcciones son identicas:

Me he ofrecido a él como guía >

I have offered myself to him as a guide.

Ya que a él es un complemento indirecto (dativo) (según el Textbook of Modern Spanish) pienso que también es posible la sustitución por le:

Me he ofrecido a él como guía >
Me le he ofrecido como guía.


----------



## jmx

Bocha said:


> ¿También os parecen incorrectos?
> 
> me le parezco
> te le pareces
> se le parece
> se le parecen


Todos esos los oigo y los uso a menudo.





> nos le parecemos
> os le parecéis


Como a otros foreros, estos 2 me suenan un poco raros. Peo yo creo que es simplemente cuestión de que esas combinaciones de pronombres son infrecuentes, y me jugaría algo a que son usados por alguien en alguna parte, no veo qué pueden tener de malo.


----------



## Dudu678

jmartins said:


> Pero yo creo que es simplemente cuestión de que esas combinaciones de pronombres son infrecuentes, y me jugaría algo a que son usados por alguien en alguna parte, no veo qué pueden tener de malo.


A muchos nos suena raro. Es una pena que todavía nadie haya sido capaz de darnos una explicación clara y razonada acerca de ello.


----------



## neal41

Pitt said:


> Las construcciones son identicas:
> 
> Me he ofrecido a él como guía >
> 
> I have offered myself to him as a guide.
> 
> Ya que a él es un complemento indirecto (dativo) (según el Textbook of Modern Spanish) pienso que también es posible la sustitución por le:
> 
> Me he ofrecido a él como guía >
> Me le he ofrecido como guía.



Tu análisis es correcto, y según el orden invariable de los pronombres átonos ya mencionado (se, te/os, me/nos, le/les/lo/la/los/las), 'me le he ofrecido' es posible,  Casi siempre este orden tiene el resultado de que el complemento indirecto vaya primero y el directo segundo.  En 'me le he ofrecido' no es así.  Tal vez se rechace porque los parlantes nativos sienten la necesidad de que el complemento indirecto vaya primero.   Las dos reglas que cité, especialmente la segunda, ofrecen un mecanimso para evitar un choque entre dos tendencias.

1) Cuando el objeto directo es un pronombre reflexivo y el objeto indirecto es cualquier otro pronombre, éste en muchos casos tiene la forma tónica.

2) Cuando el objeto directo de un verbo es un pronombre de primera persona o de segunda persona, el objeto indirecto, si es un pronombre, por lo general tiene la forma tónica.


----------



## ampurdan

Hice una consulta a la RAE:



			
				yo mismo said:
			
		

> Buenos días:
> 
> En la siguiente oración: "nos parecemos a él", entiendo que "a él" es un complemento de régimen y no un complemento indirecto. Creo que los complementos de régimen, aunque vengan introducidos por la preposición "a" no deberían sustituirse por los pronombres personales átonos "le" y "les". Si es así, no debería poder decirse: "nos le parecemos". De hecho, esa construcción me suena muy mal.
> 
> Sin embargo, con otras personas ("te le pareces", "se le parece") esa construcción me suena perfectamente bien.
> 
> En resumen, tengo dudas sobre dos extremos:
> 
> 1) Si la construcción "nos le parecemos" es desaconsejable y por qué razones.
> 
> 2) Si las construcciones "te le pareces", "se le parece", "me le parezco" son desaconsejables y por qué razones.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su atención.
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> XXX
> 
> 27 de marzo de 2007


 
Su respuesta:



			
				chicos de la RAE said:
			
		

> Le recordamos que ya está disponible para su consulta la versión electrónica de la primera edición impresa del _*Diccionario panhispánico de dudas*, _obra en la que se da respuesta, desde el punto de vista de la norma culta actual, a las dudas lingüísticas más habituales (ortográficas, léxicas y gramaticales) que plantea el uso del español.
> La información que solicita se encuentra en el artículo: *pronombres personales átonos *(véase el punto* 7 c)*.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __
> Departamento de "Español al día"
> RAE


 
He consultado ese artículo y, la verdad, creo que trata sobre un tema distinto: la correspondencia parcial entre sujeto y complemento ("yo nos lo digo" y cosas parecidas). ¿Alguien le ve la relación?


----------



## xOoeL

Creo que han pasado de ti .
Lo que dicen tendría alguna relación (y explicaría por qué te suena mal "nos le") si no fuera posible que todos a la vez nos parezcamos a él/ella.   Pero como sí lo es, no podemos aplicar esa "regla".

De todas formas, en estos casos es mejor  preguntar directamente cómo se analizan las frases "nos le parecemos" (y "te le pareces"), sin poner tus suposiciones .

Un saludo .


----------



## Dudu678

De acuerdo con xOoeL, han pasado de ti.


----------

